# Martin Telesforo



## mayernikmatt (Jul 30, 2020)

I would like to know how Martin Telesforo was able to pull off his 4.41 because we got an announcement that he was banned but never an announcement of how he did it and how they investigated it. Atleast what I can see on the WCA website. I kind of want the documents on this investigation "non-redacted", it would be interesting to see what actually happened at Perry Open 2013 because I can't find much online.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't know what you've found online, but the speedsolving thread is here which includes a link to the now-archived forum thread. That thread also announces the disqualification of the whole competition due to being badly run.


----------



## mayernikmatt (Jul 30, 2020)

1973486 said:


> I don't know what you've found online, but the speedsolving thread is here which includes a link to the now-archived forum thread. That thread also announces the disqualification of the whole competition due to being badly run.


I did read through some of the posts but delegate Natán Riggenbach made a series, unfortunately in spanish, about what actually went down. He describes it as "complex" in the comment section. Also he made it clear that a lot of things were misleading by community posts around the internet. He says the current theory is that he substituted the cube at the scrambling table. Its obviously a large enough story that Natan made a 30 min 2 part video out of it and I can't help but feel I'm missing something. I take French in school and don't know spanish so I guess I'm out of luck unless this story is some where posted in English.


----------

